# Recovering from herniated discs!



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm about the same size as you. I rode QH's most of my life and I changed to a gaited horse. I have 3 disc in my lower back that are bad. I have been able to ride for 8 hrs without to much discomfort. I ride Missouri Fox Trotters. I do trails and mountain riding. I rode a nice paint mare but her trot was rough and by the time I would get off after a 2hr ride I couldn't move and it would aggravate the sciatica. I hope that you can ride again and not be in pain...But keep the thought of trying a gaited horse. It has extended my riding life....:wink:


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I have one herniated disk in my lower back plus a fracture in the L5 & getting back into riding has help with my back pain.


----------



## Jazzin Texas Thunder (Aug 15, 2012)

*Back Surgery*

I had my first surgery in 2008 and my second (full fusion) in January 2012. I am working on losing the weight I've gained between the two surgeries from not being able to walk. I'm 5' 7" and weigh 200 and I'd never weighed more then 150 in my life (except pregnant). I have 4 horses now and bringing my 5th home in a few days. I'm back to training and working with them and riding. No doctor will ever tell me I can't ride, that's for me to decide! If it hurts, I won't do it. If it doesn't feel right try another horse. My surgery was at the L5/S1 disc and I feel great.


----------



## arielbackpain (Dec 1, 2012)

Herniated Disc Pain Relief and Treatments Guide.


*Herniated discs** are a major cause of disability in people under 45.*
I am one of those people.
For the past 3 years I suffer L5S1 disc hernia, the most common type of hernia.
But each case is slightly different and that makes it very difficult to treat.
In my case I also have hyperlordosis, scoliosis and spina bifida. 
I have been trying countless treatments and supposed cures. I was often left in disappointment but fortunately found some sources of relief.
I'm not a doctor, just a student with lots of experience with a mother which is a doctor.
At this time, despite my efforts, I have reached a point where I need surgery.
But if I have had the experience and the knowledge I have now I could have avoided this complicated situation for sure.


----------

